# greeting



## QCMPCSN

Hello.
Could anyone tell me what one would say to greet a good friend in Latin?


----------



## modus.irrealis

I would suggest

Salve amice!

It literally means "Hail, friend!" _Salve_ is a standard greeting and _amice_ is from the word for friend. There's other options as well, so let's see what other people think.


----------



## QCMPCSN

Hi.
Thanks. What if one would greet several friends at once?


----------



## Joca

QCMPCSN said:


> Hi.
> Thanks. What if one would greet several friends at once?



If Modus Irrealis would allow me, I'd say:

"Salvete amici."

Amici [a-mi-ki].

JC


----------



## modus.irrealis

Joca is right of course, and I'll just add where the stress is for both phrases (in bold):

S*a*lve am*i*ce
Salv*e*te am*i*ci


----------



## QCMPCSN

Thanks a lot.
Should I use the same words when I talk to both male and female friends, or are there any diferences.


----------



## modus.irrealis

Those are the masculine forms, yes. If you're just addressing women, things would be _Salve amica_ (sg.) or _Salvete amicae_ (pl.)


----------



## torybaby

It is also possible to say "Ave", but I think the Romans just use it to greet an imperator, espacially Ceasar ("Ave Ceasar, morituri te salutant!").


----------

